# Rollers Instead Of Feather Boards



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I know that there are feather boards and there are rollers with feeders, is there some sort of roller that takes the place of feather boards?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

We had a member "Niki" who was very clever and had many threads on alternative methods, and well documented shop made jigs. He passed away about 2 years ago. Here is one of those.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f7/feather-board-feeder-rollers-1557/


















.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Grip-tite make a small roller accessory for their magnetic featherboards.

http://grip-tite.com/Site/Home.html

Edit other link

Stock Room Supply have feather wheels, which may be closer to what you have in mind.

http://stockroomsupply.ca/shop/feather-wheels.html


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Directional feed rollers are available.
I have Board Buddies that will work clockwise, counterclockwise, and neutral. Yellow, green, and orange.
They work.:thumbsup:
I have used 'em on the RAS, TS and router table.
Bill


----------



## Lynden (Apr 21, 2008)

It's not a tablesaw featherboard, but I think something similar would work as a featherboard/hold-down. Maybe make it a little longer and use two wheels, make it height-adjustable, add a miter slot bar or Magswitches, etc.

http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2011/10/06/make-perfect-mortises/


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies, I had seen them board buddies before but never thought much of them. 

I will look into them tomorrow


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

goXtreme said:


> Thank you all for the replies, I had seen them board buddies before but never thought much of them.
> 
> I will look into them tomorrow


I had a set of board buddies for my old contractor saw. I wasn't impressed. I gave them to another woodworker at work. In about a month he asked permission to "donate" them.

I guess that the score is two/nil.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I have a set of board buddies. Seem pretty cumbersome to set up on a small contractor saw. Mostly stick with feather boards. :smile:


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

How much pressure can you put on the feather boards?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*agreed*



jschaben said:


> I have a set of board buddies. Seem pretty cumbersome to set up on a small contractor saw. Mostly stick with feather boards. :smile:


When tryng to push material through with a push stick you have to jump over the rollers each time. A featherboard has a lower profile and can be easily worked around and over the top. 

These rollers are mounted on the Biesemeyer fence on my Powermatic 12: table saw. They do get in the way:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Not trying to pile on but.....have tried the board buddy's a cpl times and it just ends in frustration.And then to lumber wrestling.

Lost my camera again,so can't take pics of a roller "head" we built for something or other?Anyway.....it uses old skate bd wheels.They're a little softer duro than the new ones.But the thing is "shift on the fly" for pressure.It started life as a Grizzly DP vise,a cheap one.Little snip,snip here....snip,there....mount wheels and done.Heck I even painted it.

We have all many of feather bds,guards that are work holders,power feeders,yada,yada.....but the little "wheeler dealer" above gets used right much.I'll find the camera,hopefully today.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I adapted a Vega Stock Feeder to my xacta fence on my Unisaw. it works great to keep the stock down on the table and against the fence. I don't use the antikickback part.
I like being able to just slide them unit down the fence, out of the way, when not needed.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a set I'd gladly donate. They've been hanging on a pegboard since shortly after buying them. Same problems others have noted. Purchased Plastic feather boards work better for me.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> When tryng to push material through with a push stick you have to jump over the rollers each time. A featherboard has a lower profile and can be easily worked around and over the top.
> 
> These rollers are mounted on the Biesemeyer fence on my Powermatic 12: table saw. They do get in the way:


I have the same set of rollers, and I use them more than a feather board. I'm usually able to get behind them with a wooden push stick except for very thin rips, where the feather board is better.

BTW like your home made riving knife - thanks for the idea.


----------

